# I WANNA START A BAND!!!!



## Sydney (Oct 4, 2011)

I wanna start a travelin band. Im gonna get a van and i already have three acoustic guitars, two electric guitars, and a banjo. Iv always envied all the cool bands iv seen jammin on the sidewalk making loads of cash and having a good time singing and playing music. My boyfriend is gonna be moving to the "states" (as he calls it) in the next week and we really wanna get a van and have a "romantic" easy goin tour around the country. He plays guitar, i play guitar..... what do you play? Im real serious and i think it could be super fun and feel better than flyin a sign.


----------



## Earth (Oct 4, 2011)

- making loads of cash??
(hmmm, I must be missing something here because I still need a straight job to pay for my musical endevours)
But the idea can be done as I first hand witnessed the transformation of my former neighbor Andrea who at age 30 had it with corporate America, threw out her sexy work corporate work attire and decided that from here on in, she was going to sing for her suppers. Last I heard, she was somewhere still in New England, with a family of her own - and still singing for her suppers. Works for her, and me too as I love it when folks follow their dreams.
Her name is Andrea Mason, and her folk blues is as heavy as anything by Townes Van Zandt - because she is really living it, not play acting...
GOOD LUCK !!
PS: Let me know it you ever make it to New England


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 4, 2011)

sounds like a plan!!....best of luck to you sunny


----------



## Sydney (Oct 4, 2011)

when i say loads of cash, i mean: enough for beers and gas... so about.. mmmm.... 50$, lol.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 4, 2011)

i play slide and open G banjo tuned guitar, banjo, harmonica, bass, diddley bow, jews harp, kazoo, washboard blah blah and sing. ive played with johnny depp, rock city angels, the romantics, pete menger, beverly barkley, alice day, joey gilmore, roach thomson, ernie goldsmith, dr slide, treetop, frankie from hues corperation, lysa lipps, im totally down with your music and i could so get you gigs in holland. turkiye would even be better istanbul really rolls out the red carpet and youd be on all the talk shows everyday. just have to pay a big bribe to work there. holland germany and france and uk would eat you up. im also straight drug /alcohol free and have a clean driving license/ passport and no criminal record. i also have a 20 watt pignose and can build 12 volt battery amps and pa systems.


----------

